# Puppy humping already? How to discourage it?



## classixuk

Hi everyone,

Tonight, our puppy, Paddy (who is only 13 weeks old) did something that I found very surprising!

He bit down hard on my other half's knee and began moving his bum in and out. The more I watched on, I began to realise that he was beginning to hump!  

I told my other half what I thought was happening, and suggested he not only lift Paddy up from his knee (which he was already in the process of doing as the bite hurt), but check underneath the pup. And what do you know? Low and behold, he had his little todger out! :blush2:hmy::blush2:
I didn't expect this so early!

He is only booked in for his second innoculation in 7 days, so the earliest I can get him out and about (to hopefully tire him out) is a couple of weeks time.

We've been doing exercise in the garden 3 times a day, as well as training, so I am at a loss as to what more I can do?

I did notice last week, that in a particularly rough session of him biting and mouthing my hand (which he didn't seem to want to stop, no matter how many "Ows" I let out) that he was "excited" but tonight's incident was a first, and frankly, a bit of a shock.

I thought sexual maturity and behaviour only happened from 6-8 months onwards.

Does anyone have any tips how I can stop this before it starts? I am concerned that we are booked in for a puppy class in a couple of weeks and that Paddy might just get over-excited and begin mounting one of the other pups!

Help.

:blushing:


----------



## Guest

My Bulldogs did this from very early on, so 13 weeks old is not unheard of in humping stakes! 

All we did to discourage our dogs from doing it was pushing them away and shouting a firm "NO" they did get the message and it didn't take long.


----------



## Staceybob

At this age this will be a dominance issue rather than something sexual. It's best to discourage your puppy as best as you can. I would suggest moving your puppy and telling them NO! when they do this to you, or (Seeing as the puppy needs to get used to a collar and lead at some stage soon) try using a puppy training lead in the house and when the puppy does this; check the lead to discourage your puppy from doing this. They say that dominance revolves around the neck, as this is the way the mother would be treating her pups. 

Though the collar and lead may be a bit of a handful in doors (and obviously you couldn't do it 24/7), so it's up to you what method you'd like to try.

Stacey xxx


----------



## bonza

hi,
most people mistake humping as a sexual activity, at this age it never is, 
this all about who is the boss, he sees your partner as a rival and is trying 
to dominate him, to stop this your partner, and him only needs to give 
firm comands to let the pup know who is boss, 
you need to get the chain of command sorted before he gets to old to control
your hole house, just plenty of firm commands need to be given and he 
needs reminding who is boss in your house.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

*Had to laugh when i read this ass my 13 week old puppy is doing the same, though not me or himself but to one of his cuddly toys LOL mind you, it is dog shaped *


----------



## Guest

As it previous posts suggested it is a "dominance" (finding his place in the pack, finding the boundaries and what he can get away with) issue not a sexual issue (&most humping will not be sexually driven even in adulthood) and it is certainly nothing strange or bizarre for a pup to do. 
Sometimes it is also driven by excitement.
You need to ensure you and your partners are the leaders in your household/family/pack and that the pup knows his place.
And as with any undesirable behaviour your pup has to learn that you will not tolerate it. You could use a firm NO and "time out" type of thing, or teach a command such as DOWN or OFF. It may be better not to back away from a humping dog but on the contrary to get him off whilst moving towards the dog, to assert "leadership" so to speak.

It is quite common for pups/dogs to try to hump each other, for the same reason; to decide who is the boss.
I personally prefer to discourage my dog from behaving this way as it can escalate and so I would tell him OFF and if necessary remove him from the other dog.

Its a learning curve like anything else  but nothing to be overly worried about!


----------



## Colliepoodle

It's nothing to do with dominance and probably nothing to do with sex. Small human babies have been known to get erections without it being sexual.

Dogs hump for a variety of reasons - probably the most likely is overexcitement and arousal. My two female dogs, both spayed and mother and daughter sometimes start humping each other when they are having a wrestle.

Discourage him by giving him something else to do, or simply walk away so he a) Can't cling on and b) Learns that he doesn't get attention by doing it.


----------



## Nonnie

Oscar used to hump like mad when he was a puppy. Never with people, but this huge plush toy bone. We used to call it his "shagger bone". One day he realised that he could nibble a hole and pull the stuffing out, then the romance was over. I did buy him another one exactly the same, but in his eyes it was just a poor imitation.

Occasionally he will stand with his willy positioned over your foot, and give you this sneaky look. He's such a perv. Used to drag himself off the sofa with his back legs stretched out like a frog, and would slow down when his willy hit the edge of the cushion.


----------



## Blitz

I think this is why I have always had bitches!


----------



## cocobwoy

Also thanks for the info guys our 8 week old puppy also started doing this the other day and no gets a firm no!


----------



## Colliepoodle

Nonnie said:


> Oscar used to hump like mad when he was a puppy. Never with people, but this huge plush toy bone. We used to call it his "shagger bone". One day he realised that he could nibble a hole and pull the stuffing out, then the romance was over. I did buy him another one exactly the same, but in his eyes it was just a poor imitation.
> 
> Occasionally he will stand with his willy positioned over your foot, and give you this sneaky look. He's such a perv. Used to drag himself off the sofa with his back legs stretched out like a frog, and would slow down when his willy hit the edge of the cushion.


LOL LOL LOL!! :biggrin:

Loving "the romance was over" :biggrin:


----------



## kenla210

Nonnie said:


> Oscar used to hump like mad when he was a puppy. Never with people, but this huge plush toy bone. We used to call it his "shagger bone". One day he realised that he could nibble a hole and pull the stuffing out, then the romance was over. I did buy him another one exactly the same, but in his eyes it was just a poor imitation.
> 
> Occasionally he will stand with his willy positioned over your foot, and give you this sneaky look. He's such a perv. Used to drag himself off the sofa with his back legs stretched out like a frog, and would slow down when his willy hit the edge of the cushion.


PMSL!:laugh::lol::lol: very funny!
Also some great advice on this thread, I will be getting a boy puppy in about 7 weeks and I really dilemma'ed about whether this was a good idea exactly because of these issues. With 2 daughters (aged 9 & 7) I think it is going to raise a few interesting discussions   So hoping we can train out the behaviour as quick as possible...


----------



## Guest

PMSL!! Sammy does this to his soft toy that he has, first done it at about 10 weeks old!! I was soo shocked n I was saying to hubby 'OMG, he cant be doin that he is far too young' Hubby thought it was hysterical!!  x


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Colliepoodle said:


> It's nothing to do with dominance and probably nothing to do with sex. Small human babies have been known to get erections without it being sexual.
> 
> Dogs hump for a variety of reasons - probably the most likely is overexcitement and arousal. My two female dogs, both spayed and mother and daughter sometimes start humping each other when they are having a wrestle.
> 
> Discourage him by giving him something else to do, or simply walk away so he a) Can't cling on and b) Learns that he doesn't get attention by doing it.


I have to say i agree with this answer a lot, i have a 16 week old gsd puppy and he went through this for a couple of weeks, we just got up and distracted him by walking away or finding him a toy to play with instead and he doesn't do it any more, it's just another thing to investigate for them i think!!


----------



## Amelia_87

Hi there

I hope this is normal as well, but my pup is only 8 weeks and hes humping things- not people just plush toys - i think its when he gets overexcited really, but were trying to discourage it as it can be a dominance thing!

I had to laugh tho, 8 weeks and he is humping!!

x


----------



## Guest

Colliepoodle said:


> It's nothing to do with dominance and probably nothing to do with sex. Small human babies have been known to get erections without it being sexual.
> 
> Dogs hump for a variety of reasons - probably the most likely is overexcitement and arousal. My two female dogs, both spayed and mother and daughter sometimes start humping each other when they are having a wrestle.
> 
> Discourage him by giving him something else to do, or simply walk away so he a) Can't cling on and b) Learns that he doesn't get attention by doing it.


Totally agree,

Tyler did hump when he was a pup,it's a part of growing up all dogs do it.
We just use to divert his attention elsewhere.
I just don't see a 13 week old puppy trying to be dominant


----------



## Nicky09

Buster did it when he was a small puppy its just play they'll hump each other during play. Just discourage them from doing it.


----------



## Stellabella

Blitz said:


> I think this is why I have always had bitches!


Being female hasn't stopped mine!!
:blushing: :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## classixuk

Well guys, it's been a little while now, and Paddy is now 4 months old.

The humping in the house has subsided slightly - I actually found that when he was in the mood for humping (seeing that wild glimmer of excitement in his eye) was a great time to stand up and practice obedience with him - as in, he responded much faster to commands while in that state.

I thought that things were pretty much fixed, but yesterday in the park, we met a lovely 14 month old Labradoodle who Paddy had great fun chasing, playing and pinning before finally HUMPING her. 

Oh my gosh. I quickly explained to the Labradoodle's owner that it wasn't a sexual thing, as Paddy is only 4 months old and not "ready for that yet". 

"That might be the case," he replied. "But mine is. She's in season!"



So there we were, calling our dogs. Paddy quickly dismounted as we walked towards them (much to the Labradoodle's dismay).

If Paddy had of been a bit older, I wonder what the result would have been? A Labradoodle cross with a Bouvier Des Flandres?

A Labraboovle perhaps? LOL.

So it seems the humping is far from over!


----------



## Guest

How irresponsible,rude and selfish of the bitch owner! 

Some people


----------



## shazalhasa

When a puppy humps it's not a sexual thing, it's dominance. Doing it to your partner is his way of showing that he has no respect for him as a leader and is trying to show him what position he thinks he should be in.
The best way to deal with this (and I know most of you are going to pounce on me for saying it) is to grab him by the scruff, pick him up until he submits. You'll know when he's submitted because he will go into the position he would be in if his dam was carrying him... almost foetal.
You can tell him NO and give him as many commands as you like but obedience isn't the same as leadership... nowhere near.
If you don't want to scruff him in this way, maybe he's now a bit too big or heavy (doubtful) then tell your partner to pin him down. 

So many dog owners believe that just because our pets are domesticated that they have lost all of their natural instincts and abilities... they haven't ! The quickest route to respect from your pet is to treat it as a dog... that's what it is


----------



## goodvic2

classixuk said:


> Well guys, it's been a little while now, and Paddy is now 4 months old.
> 
> The humping in the house has subsided slightly - I actually found that when he was in the mood for humping (seeing that wild glimmer of excitement in his eye) was a great time to stand up and practice obedience with him - as in, he responded much faster to commands while in that state.
> 
> I thought that things were pretty much fixed, but yesterday in the park, we met a lovely 14 month old Labradoodle who Paddy had great fun chasing, playing and pinning before finally HUMPING her.
> 
> Oh my gosh. I quickly explained to the Labradoodle's owner that it wasn't a sexual thing, as Paddy is only 4 months old and not "ready for that yet".
> 
> "That might be the case," he replied. "But mine is. She's in season!"
> 
> 
> 
> So there we were, calling our dogs. Paddy quickly dismounted as we walked towards them (much to the Labradoodle's dismay).
> 
> If Paddy had of been a bit older, I wonder what the result would have been? A Labradoodle cross with a Bouvier Des Flandres?
> 
> A Labraboovle perhaps? LOL.
> 
> So it seems the humping is far from over!


I think, if you are going to have un neutered dogs then they should be on a lead in a public place. Even though my dogs are neutered, Sammy will still react to a bitch in season and only the other day, he nearly got into a fight with an entire male.


----------



## Nicky09

classixuk said:


> Well guys, it's been a little while now, and Paddy is now 4 months old.
> 
> The humping in the house has subsided slightly - I actually found that when he was in the mood for humping (seeing that wild glimmer of excitement in his eye) was a great time to stand up and practice obedience with him - as in, he responded much faster to commands while in that state.
> 
> I thought that things were pretty much fixed, but yesterday in the park, we met a lovely 14 month old Labradoodle who Paddy had great fun chasing, playing and pinning before finally HUMPING her.
> 
> Oh my gosh. I quickly explained to the Labradoodle's owner that it wasn't a sexual thing, as Paddy is only 4 months old and not "ready for that yet".
> 
> "That might be the case," he replied. "But mine is. She's in season!"
> 
> 
> 
> So there we were, calling our dogs. Paddy quickly dismounted as we walked towards them (much to the Labradoodle's dismay).
> 
> If Paddy had of been a bit older, I wonder what the result would have been? A Labradoodle cross with a Bouvier Des Flandres?
> 
> A Labraboovle perhaps? LOL.
> 
> So it seems the humping is far from over!


Why did the labradoodles owner have a bitch in season in the park anyway? Thats a guaranteed way to start a fight/end up with an expensive litter of mutts. It's the labradoodles owners fault as much as Paddy's


----------

